# New blowgun association



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Couldn't decide which forum to post this in, so I figured that the air rifle forum was the best place.

Here goes:

I have started the Homemade Blowgun Association, and it is now fully up and running with three members so far, including myself. (It's only been up for a few days.) All necessary information is at the Homemade blowgun Association's website.

( http://homemadeblowgunassociation.web.officelive.com )

Information about how to register is on the front page. Please read through the rules before registering.

I am excited to get this rolling. It has long been my desire to be involved in competition with other blowgunners, so I decided to create this association. Have fun!


----------

